# Grand Central Celebrates It's 90th Birthday



## AlanB (Oct 24, 2003)

> 90TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATIONWednesday – Sunday
> 
> Grand Central will be celebrating its 90th Anniversary in style with all of the following in Vanderbilt Hall:



A schedule of events, including links to the menus for a Taste Of Grand Central is available on the MTA's website here.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 25, 2003)

> Like billions of New Yorkers have done since Grand Central Terminal opened 90 years ago, Adrienne Breslau and Viola Davis arranged to meet at the clock on Saturday.


The full story from 1010 WINS News.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Oct 25, 2003)

Has anyone from the forum gone to see the festivites?


----------



## tp49 (Oct 25, 2003)

If I was in NY I would head on to check it out, especially The Taste of Grand Central, but alas it is not possible.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 25, 2003)

No, I haven’t had a chance to run by there. 

The taste of GC I've however seen before, it's ok, but it's not spectacular.


----------

